# Restoring the interior of a '69



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am wondering if the exterior of a GTO will determine the interior colors.

i have a limelight green '69 that has a "dark green" interior, that is more of a brown... 

i would prefer to have a black interior, but i am wondering if that would be "ok" if i am going for a full restoration, as i havent found anything on vin numbers that would state colors of interior.

i am also in desperate need of a new dash board. mine is cracking and faded, and unlikely to be refurbished unless i am able to send it somewhere.


Any suggestions? 

thank you


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GM used to let you put just about any color in any car. They had combinations that were "not recommended" but if you nagged them enough, you could get an oddball.
The green interior you speak of, sounds like it's just old and the color has changed.
The Limelight Green was available in 69 with Gold, Green, Parchment and Black interior.

You won't find the interior color code in the VIN. You will need to look on the body tag on the cowl. If your car came with a green interior, then the code on the tag should be 256. Check out Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site or GTO Alley! to find lots of info on decoding your car.

Hope this helps!

mac


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

TehGTOfan89 said:


> I am wondering if the exterior of a GTO will determine the interior colors.
> 
> thank you


No, but they often used a single pin stripe the same color as the interior along the top of the fenders, doors and rear quarters. So if you change the interior color, then just match it with the pin stipe.
Welcome to the forums, post some pics if you get a chance.


----------



## TehGTOfan89 (Apr 24, 2008)

sweet, thanks much. ill try n find the color then.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TehGTOfan89 said:


> sweet, thanks much. ill try n find the color then.


Your data plate (cowl tag) should be located on top of the cowl just under the rear edge on the hood on the drivers side.

This tag will have the build date, the gm plant, the year, the model, body paint and the trim code.

Some of the plants also included accessory codes for the options included on your car.

Good luck,


----------



## canamjohn (Apr 9, 2005)

Products


----------

